# Schwinn Stingray Super Deluxe



## Gianna1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello! I am new to The Case and have a question on The Schwinn Stingray Super Deluxe. I would like to know what was the first year it was produced. I've seen people selling the 1964 model as a Super Deluxe. I have researched to look for a catalog or any info on the first year and haven't found anything. The bikes i've seen have the higher sissy bar but people say  that is for a 1965. Can someone please help with the history of the Super Deluxe. Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2019)

Wasn't the Super Deluxe introduced as a 1965 model? 

The serial numbers do not indicate what model year a Schwinn might be *in some cases*. The model year changeover normally started with the November stamped serial numbers, different days for different models, so a 65 Super Deluxe very well could have a late 1964 serial number. The date associated with a serial number is the date that SN number was stamped on the bike's component, then later down the road that component (head tube, drop out, etc.) was used to build a frame. Some collectors still to this day believe that the serial number date is the build date and that's not the case. Hope this somewhat helps in answering your question.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 31, 2019)

You might get a bigger audience if you post your question in the Muscle Bike Forum. 

Here is a nice one on eBay (3.3k) with only 340 miles on it!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 31, 2019)

Here is a previous thread on this from Metacortex with dealer/factory info indicating the Super Deluxe was first introduced as a 1964 1/2 model.

_The Super Deluxe Sting-Ray was introduced to dealers on July 1st, 1964 and shipped on Aug. 10th as a 1964-1/2 model. _


----------



## unregistered (Jan 31, 2019)

Also, to speak to your original question, @Gianna1 all Super Deluxes used the Parsons high loop sissybars.

I hope to own a SD someday, I love them so much! But wow, big $$$.


----------



## stingrayscott (Feb 5, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Also, to speak to your original question, @Gianna1 all Super Deluxes used the Parsons high loop sissybars.
> 
> I hope to own a SD someday, I love them so much! But wow, big $$$.



The July '64 Schwinn Reporter announced the arrival of the Super Deluxe.  I have an August '64 Super. Hope this helps!


----------



## Gianna1 (Nov 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Wasn't the Super Deluxe introduced as a 1965 model?
> 
> The serial numbers do not indicate what model year a Schwinn might be *in some cases*. The model year changeover normally started with the November stamped serial numbers, different days for different models, so a 65 Super Deluxe very well could have a late 1964 serial number. The date associated with a serial number is the date that SN number was stamped on the bike's component, then later down the road that component (head tube, drop out, etc.) was used to build a frame. Some collectors still to this day believe that the serial number date is the build date and that's not the case. Hope this somewhat helps in answering your question.



Makes sense Thank you for that info.


----------

